# enough lighting for 90 gal



## IEicholtz (Jul 4, 2007)

I just set up my new 90 gallon and i am in the process of aquascaping with swords, frogbit, and Lilaeopsis portion(grass looking plant for foreground)
I have a corallife 48 compact flourecent with 2 21" 65 watt 6700k bulbs

Do you think this is enough light?

If not could i upgrade the bulbs? or should i invest in an entirely different lighting setup?

(also I do not have, or plan to have a co2 setup)


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

that is 1.4 wpg. I think you still might be able to get away with not having co2 but it helps I think it is enough. Good bulbs also.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

IEicholtz said:


> I just set up my new 90 gallon and i am in the process of aquascaping with swords, frogbit, and Lilaeopsis portion(grass looking plant for foreground)
> I have a corallife 48 compact flourecent with 2 21" 65 watt 6700k bulbs
> 
> Do you think this is enough light?
> ...


You might have trouble with the _Lilaeopsis brasiliensis_(microsword). That plant does seem to prefer higher light, but it might be ok. Keep it in the open, and be patient with it, cuz it should grow very slowly for a good while.
Your other selections should be fine. As Ryan said, a CO2 source of some kind would help, but isn't needed with your light.
I say keep your lights if you don't want to go the CO2 route, it is perfect for a low light planted 90g IMO. It would be the perfect home for quite a variety of plants


----------



## IEicholtz (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys it turns our that APD didnt have the microsword in stock so i didnt get those, but I am looking to find them from somewhere else. I did not like the way the frogbit looked in the tank so i may take it out.

I was thinking of possibly buying a 24"CF light for the planted side of the tank

Would another 65watt 6700k, or 65 watt 10k bulb be better?

should i swap out the bulb on the side i want darker to a 50/50 6700k/atinic bulb to make the side have less light?

Also any recomendations on good background plants please let me know I should have pics of my updated setup up soon


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

IEicholtz said:


> Thanks for the info guys it turns our that APD didnt have the microsword in stock so i didnt get those, but I am looking to find them from somewhere else. I did not like the way the frogbit looked in the tank so i may take it out.
> 
> I was thinking of possibly buying a 24"CF light for the planted side of the tank
> 
> ...


I would stick with 6700k and get your wattage to 135 w/o co2 thats 1.5 wpg........and with co2 i would get it closer to 180 + watts....thats 2+ wpg.


----------



## IEicholtz (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks ryan I am new to planted tanks do you know of any decent CO2 systems that would be a good start for under 150$ (poor college kid)


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

IEicholtz said:


> Thanks ryan I am new to planted tanks do you know of any decent CO2 systems that would be a good start for under 150$ (poor college kid)


i got mine on the p fury classifieds. I just posted wtb co2 system and i got three responses w/o any problems and for a good price. I know dippy likes these http://www.water-testers.com/index1.html

or this for the money http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=9935

just dont go with the paint ball tank systems by red sea.

buy your co2 tanks at welding supply stores. and your set. PS I would worry about a co2 /ph controller just buy a 14 doller drop checker.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

IEicholtz said:


> Thanks ryan I am new to planted tanks do you know of any decent CO2 systems that would be a good start for under 150$ (poor college kid)


You can check ebay for an aquarium CO2 regulator, and your local welding supply shop for a cylander. You know that with low light, it isn't absolutely necessary, right?
And the CO2 regulator isn't completely necissary either, unless you want to keep the CO2 levels exact


----------

